# Good thoughts for Roo



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

We took Roo to the er last night. He is staying until he has surgery Monday or Tuesday for his bladder stones. Roo has some complicated medical problems that make things a bit more difficult. He could use some good thoughts to get him through this.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

You got it JMM good thoughts and prayers on the way!


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Aww, poor Roo  Will keep him in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

{{{{Roo}}}} :grouphug:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Get well soon Roo.:Good luck:Sending positive thoughts to you Jackie.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Jackie, I am so sorry to hear about Roo, poor baby. I am sending him hugs and prayers that his surgery goes well. I am sending you some hugs too cause I know when he hurts, you hurt.:grouphug::grouphug:rayer:rayer:

Keep us posted.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Jackie - Tyler and I are sending lots of positive thoughts and prayers for Roo. Hoping to hear a good report after surgery.:grouphug:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

We will be thinking & praying for Roo's surgery---poor little guy!


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Positive thoughts and prayers are being sent for dear Roo.


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

Positive thoughts & prayers for Roo and the surgeons!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Jackie -- I'm so sorry that Roo is having complications. I pray that his surgery goes smoothly. Wish I could send some meds for you because I know that you'll be anxious until after the surgery is over and Roo is on the mend.

Lots of prositive healing energy being sent your way and hugs and prayers for both you and little Roo. Roo is such a special boy.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

I am praying that Roo's surgery goes well, Jackie. I'm thinking positive thoughts, too. After all, Roo does have the best Mommy ... who is doing everything possible, to help him get through this, and then to begin the process of feeling better soon. Hugs for both of you.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Wishing Roo all the best.rayer:


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

:grouphug: Jackie, I will definitely be thinking of you and Roo... Prayers and good thoughts for a successful surgery as well as a swift and complete recovery. Roo is lucky to have you  Keep us posted...


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Lots of prayers for Roo and positive healing thoughts!!!

Sending you lots and lots of hugs !!!


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Will be praying him through the surgery.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Positive thoughts and prayers indeed. So sorry to hear about little Roo.  My Bichon had bladder stone surgery. It is very hard on them. Hugs little guy.


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Steve and I are praying for Roo!!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

I just love that little guy. Hoping for the best for him. Hugs....


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

Praying for Roo that the surgery goes well and that he has a speedy recovery.rayer:


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

(((Roo))) I'm praying for you buddy!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Praying that all goes well with surgery and recovery! Get well soon Roo!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

I am sorry to read this. You bet, tones of positive thoughts are sent to precious Roo :grouphug:

please keep us posted.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ahhh so sorry little Roo has to go thru this ! Prayers will continue for non-complicated surgery and a speedy recovery!


----------



## brendaman (Mar 7, 2006)

Lots of prayers for Roo!


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Thoughts and prayers for Roo


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

Sending the angels :innocent::innocent::innocent::innocent: to be with Roo for a fast recovery.







*


----------



## mostlytina (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh, no... we will definitely keep Roo in our thoughts and prayers... Hope he will feel better soon...


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Sending good thoughts to Roo.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Poor little man. I hope all goes well. Keep us posted..:grouphug:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Sending prayers and positive energy to Roo that his surgery is successful and that he has a good recovery.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Lots of positive energy and love being sent to you and Roo, Jackie.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Roo is in my prayers. I'm hoping the surgery goes well and for a speedy recovery. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Oh poor little Roo! I hope it all goes well. I will be thinking good and positive thoughts.:thumbsup:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

My heart and prayers are with you, Jackie and your beautiful boy.
Xoxoxoxoxoxooxoxoxoxo


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

It is AM in Greece so just want you to know you are on my heart little Roo. Hope all goes well today! Hugs to you Jackie.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Sorry to hear this, Jackie....I sure hope Roo is ok. Sounds scary, like Lynda....sending positive thoughts and hugs to both Roo and YOU.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Jackie I have Roo in my prayers. God bless that sweet boy. :wub:


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Thank you everyone for the kind words. We just heard from the surgeon. Roo will be going into surgery in about an hour. They will call when he is waking up. If all goes perfectly he will be able to go home probably Wednesday. 
Roo has diabetes insipidus and chronic kidney and bladder infections. These things make any procedure, much less a surgery, more risky.


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

Sending prayers and good thoughts for Roo and you. Please let us know how he does.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Hugs and Prayers for Roo.....


----------



## Mom2James (Mar 13, 2012)

Hoping that all goes well today and that Roo has an easy recovery.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

Get well soon Roo.:Good luck:


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Roo had his surgery this morning. He is waking up now. They will call with another update this afternoon. I am very relieved they did not find anything other than the stones.

Thank you to everyone for their supportive thoughts and prayers. We are very blessed to have such a wonderful community. One of Roo's aunties even donated to his bill! I'm so tickled by the generosity and support. Thank you everyone.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Jackie -- that's great news. Was looking for a Roo update and here it is. If we want to donate, can we just call the Vet's office? Give us the name and number.

Roo -- you're sooooooooooooooooo special. Praying for a quick and easy recovery.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Great news, Jackie! Praying for a speedy recovery and please update us later.

Hugs!

Linda


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Jackie I just saw your thread, I am so glad little Roo is doing ok. I will remember him in my prayers, make sure and get some rest, I know how stressful these times are. Hugs to you


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

that is great news !!!!! im so happy for little Roo oxoxoxoxxooxox


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Glad Roo is ok:wub:


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

jmm said:


> Roo had his surgery this morning. He is waking up now. They will call with another update this afternoon. I am very relieved they did not find anything other than the stones.
> 
> Thank you to everyone for their supportive thoughts and prayers. We are very blessed to have such a wonderful community. One of Roo's aunties even donated to his bill! I'm so tickled by the generosity and support. Thank you everyone.


That is such great news that he is done with his surgery- and no "surprises!" :aktion033: We will continue to give Roo our prayers and positive thoughts  Give him a hug for me when you get to see him :wub:


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

So happy that sweet Roo is recovering well. Lifting up a prayer for him!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm late but very happy to see that the surgery went well and no surprises...feel better soon Roo, I hope you are home with your moma tomorrow.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Feel better Roo....we love you and your mommy:wub::wub::wub:


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Hey sweet little Roo. I'm thinking about you. I know you're resting right now and I hope your recovery is easy and quick. I'm also thinking about your Mommy 'cause I know she loves you, misses you and can't wait til you are back home in her arms. :wub:


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Just heard from Roo's student. He was getting an ice pack on his belly while she called. They were getting worried, but he finally peed on his own (very good news). Sounds like he actually feels better now with the pain meds than he did before we took him in. They'll call again in the morning.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Such great news...so glad he is doing well. Will continue to pray for him.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

So happy to read the updates Jackie!! Roo is and has been in my prayers. I hope he has a speedy recovery. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Great news, Jackie! I'm very happy that little Roo is doing well.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Happy to hear that Roo's surgery went well and he seems to be doing well.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Glad things are going well for little Roo. Prayers for a quick recovery.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Glad to hear things are going well


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Roo is doing very well this evening. He gets to come home late tomorrow afternoon!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

:aktion033::aktion033: Glad to her that.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Jackie, checking in and very happy to see that Roo will be back home with you tomorrow!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Good to hear Jackie :cheer:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

great news !


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

super news!
WTG Roo!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

So happy to hear that Roo is coming home!:chili::chili:


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

So happy to see this update. Let us know how he is doing when he comes home.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

jmm said:


> Roo is doing very well this evening. He gets to come home late tomorrow afternoon!


YAY! :chili: :aktion033: :chili: :aktion033: Awesome! I'm glad mr. manly Roo is coming home!


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Just wanted to check in to see how Roo was doing at home. Keep us posted.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I'm sooo elated to see all went well with the surgery and that if not already... will be coming home any time now! :chili:


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Roo is home. He is cuddled in his blankies on the couch. He's definitely uncomfortable, but I'm sure being home he will feel better in no time. I'm calling his regular board-certified internist tomorrow to double check on the medication changes they made. Thank you everyone for your good thoughts and prayers. We're not quite out of the woods yet, but this is good progress.


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

Hoping for a full recovery for Roo. Sending prayers your way.

Jenna~


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Roo is in my prayers. Glad he is home and resting. It is always better at home. Hoping for a speedy recovery for the little guy. Please keep us posted on his progress.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Praying for a speedy recovery. Get well soon, little beauty.
xoxoxoxoxooxoxox


----------



## Kaiser (May 10, 2012)

I'm sorry I missed this thread before. I haven't been feeling well the past couple of days so I'm barely on. 

Hoping for a full, speedy recovery for sweet Roo. He will be in my prayers and thoughts.


----------



## chrisnjenn (May 26, 2012)

I hope Roo gets well soon.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Glad to hear that Roo is home, i know you and he are very happy about that. Praying that he continues on the road to a nice recovery. Please keep us posted.


----------

